# On the verge of tears at my own stupidity



## Pigglezig (Oct 25, 2013)

So I finished three cloches for a friend undergoing chemo for cancer, and popped into a story yesterday to get matching buttons. Found some beautiful buttons, but when I went to sew them onto the hats this morning... no hats!! I can only think I must have left them on the counter in the store while they were writing up my buttons... have called already, but no joy.
Guess I'll have to start all over again :~(


----------



## superjan (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh my dear I am so sorry.....

We have all done things like this when we get a little distracted or have company at the checkout, or tired.

Yes, you will start again, and the love going into these new ones will be just as great as into the first ones.
Forgive yourself, and start in again as soon as possible. xxx


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

:-(


----------



## Sjlegrandma (Jan 18, 2013)

I feel for you. The worst part if you are like me is the going over and over it in your head and blaming yourself for not being more careful.
Like Jan said you will start again. Just think you have those beautiful buttons to use now.


----------



## AJP (Sep 12, 2011)

Perhaps there is someone in need whom the Lord will lead the others to. Thankfully you still have the skills to make more for your dear friend. God bless and comfort you. I know how distressing this kind of thing can be. It has happened to me before. Just think, you will be twice blessed for your loving kindness.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

That is so sad! I hope the person who took them was in need!


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

I hope the person who took them feels proud! Not!


----------



## WindingRoad (May 7, 2013)

Pigglezig said:


> So I finished three cloches for a friend undergoing chemo for cancer, and popped into a story yesterday to get matching buttons. Found some beautiful buttons, but when I went to sew them onto the hats this morning... no hats!! I can only think I must have left them on the counter in the store while they were writing up my buttons... have called already, but no joy.
> Guess I'll have to start all over again :~(


If the store or someone else has your hats think of it this way. They must need them more than you. So by making more hats for those chemo patients you have helped some other people you don't even know. That is true charity.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

What a shame. Litterally.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh you poor thing after all your work. I do hope they turn up.


----------



## kathycam (Apr 24, 2012)

I'm so sorry. I have left groceries in the cart in the parking lot before, not realizing until unpacking at home, that I am missing things. Never place big items underneath the basket! Another time, I left my envelope of money at the bank. (I did get that back). More than once, I left the gas cap behind at the gas station and had to buy more. Worst of all, I have had anything not attached to my body disappear at the casino, many times. These things happen and I'm sure it hurts more after all your work and care. Just know that your KP friends are here for you--it helps to have sympathetic ears that understand.


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

I am so sorry.


----------



## dragonswing (Feb 18, 2014)

I can empathize with you. I once worked at Joanne Fabrics. I made some models to put on display---a double ringed dreamcather with a crystal and a Indian dress shield. They were hung high up over the materials you needed to make them. The manager said how much she really liked them. A few days later, they were gone. I asked about them and she told me someone must have stolen them. They "disappeared" during the time when she was the only one working in the store. And the way I had attached the display, no customer could have easily walked off with them. She took them!!


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

What a shame that someone would take something that did belong to them. 
Maybe they weren't on the counter when they were writing up your buttons. Maybe you put them down where you were looking at the buttons (if in a different part of the store), maybe the bag they were in (if in a bag) fell on the floor.

I would call them back today and ask them to look around the entire store in the areas where you were and just maybe they will find them.

If not I hope who ever took them really needs them, how sad when someone takes something that doesn't belong to them.

was this a small local store?


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

I hope the person who took the hats has a greater need than your friend. That is the only way to justify what is a theft. Call and have them go over the store to look for them and ask each staff member if they tucked them away and just didn't tell anyone.


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

AJP said:


> Perhaps there is someone in need whom the Lord will lead the others to. Thankfully you still have the skills to make more for your dear friend. God bless and comfort you. I know how distressing this kind of thing can be. It has happened to me before. Just think, you will be twice blessed for your loving kindness.


I agree wholeheartedly! Distressing as it is for you, take comfort in the thought that some unknown person who needs it will be getting use out of them. I don't for one moment believe that the Lord would have led the person who took them to actually take them, but he can turn something negative into something positive. May you be blessed as you knit some more.


----------



## CherylErasmus (Sep 30, 2013)

Pigglezig said:


> So I finished three cloches for a friend undergoing chemo for cancer, and popped into a story yesterday to get matching buttons. Found some beautiful buttons, but when I went to sew them onto the hats this morning... no hats!! I can only think I must have left them on the counter in the store while they were writing up my buttons... have called already, but no joy.
> Guess I'll have to start all over again :~(


All I can say is EISH that was bad luck. Looks to me that you will have to start all over again.

 :shock:


----------



## no1girl (Sep 4, 2012)

My pal Bev left her newborn son in the shopping centre in his stroller.

He was still there when she returned.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

What a great shame. There is nothing worse than losing something, especially when you have put so much time into making it. Maybe the hats were found by someone who needed or loved them.


----------



## Edwardian (Dec 14, 2013)

When I start losing things I tell myself it's time to slow down and take a break. I hope they find them for you.


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I am so sorry this happened, but don't beat yourself up over it. These things happen in one form or another to all of us at some point. Go forward, then next batch you do will have doubled blessings.


----------



## NanBasKnit (Oct 4, 2013)

I knit a mohair and silk lace shawl for my sister. She wore it to a doctors visit with her pregnant daughter, who was due any day. When they came back into the waiting room, someone had taken her shawl. My sister called me up, crying, she was so disappointed. I told her to put things into perspective......it's a only a shawl, it can be replaced.

I, too, am sorry that your hats were taken. 

The people who have my sister's shawl and your hats are never ever going to forget how they got them. It will be their curse. Our blessing is that we are healthy enough to knit!


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Oh so sorry!


----------



## Pigglezig (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone. I know it doesn't help to complain, but I just needed to to tell someone who would understand - DH tried, but he just doesn't get it. Thanks for the words of support, and for letting me know I'm not the only idiot on the planet - still can't believe I did that! The store has my details, but if the hats don't turn up, then I will choose to believe that whomever has them has a greater need than my friend. Thanks to those who pointed this out to me. <3


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

i did that with my wallet once with over $500 in it...some one was just going to open it when i got back and i quickly snatched it out of their hands and said that's mine...shaking like a leaf...my husband would have killed me..(not literally) but he wouldn't have talked to me for a month...that he did a lot...miss him he will be gone five years in october..


----------



## LAURA C (Jan 21, 2013)

bobctwn65 said:


> i did that with my wallet once with over $500 in it...some one was just going to open it when i got back and i quickly snatched it out of their hands and said that's mine...shaking like a leaf...my husband would have killed me..(not literally) but he wouldn't have talked to me for a month...that he did a lot...miss him he will be gone five years in october..


My mom lost her wallet in a store with $300 in it. Some kind soul turned it in to the cashier and every penny was in the wallet. There are still nice people in this world.


----------



## Neeterbug (May 25, 2011)

Maybe you will have my luck...knit more hats and then find the lost ones.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

if it's not yours don't touch it
most people won't keep their paws to themselves


----------



## Clancy P (Feb 26, 2014)

CherylErasmus said:


> All I can say is EISH that was bad luck. Looks to me that you will have to start all over again.
> 
> :shock:


EISH? Please translate this for me


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Reyna said:


> I agree wholeheartedly! Distressing as it is for you, take comfort in the thought that some unknown person who needs it will be getting use out of them. I don't for one moment believe that the Lord would have led the person who took them to actually take them, but he can turn something negative into something positive. May you be blessed as you knit some more.


Rubbish...stealing is stealing and it is wrong.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

PaKnitter said:


> Rubbish...stealing is stealing and it is wrong.


So true....taking something that belongs to someone else is called stealing. Nothing less.


----------



## agilitybritts (Jul 5, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear that this happened.


----------



## Pigglezig (Oct 25, 2013)

Clancy P said:


> EISH? Please translate this for me


I'm not sure there is a translation! It's an expression that is used to express sympathy, disgust, "long-sufferingness", surprise, shock, joy ... pretty much any emotion. This might help:
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=eish&defid=6331439


----------



## Welshwomancrafts (Jun 24, 2014)

It must be a terrible feeling to know that someone has them. I love the comments that the person who took them was in need. Dragonswing, I am so pleased for you that you no longer work in that store. There must be no worse job than one where you work with someone for whom you have lost all respect. I'll bet she feels guilty every time she looks at your lovely craftwork.


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

Oh what a pain. I hope they turn up the thought of starting again must be awful but you sound like the type of person who can do it, good luck we will be thinking of you, you are amazing.


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

Oh how i feel your pain,i hope they turn up.


----------



## whataknitwit (May 1, 2011)

If they were in a bag it could be that someone accidentally picked them up with their shopping. Did you leave your name and number with the store in case someone hands them back?


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Coral McRae said:


> I hope the person who took them feels proud! Not!


Thief!


----------



## mavisb (Apr 18, 2011)

It would be a miserable person who took your hats after you had bought the button. I would certainly ask if the staff could have put them up to see if anyone claimed them. That way you are not saying anyone stole the hats and not accusing anyone.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Call the store ..someone may have turned the bag over to customer service..there are still honest people..atleast this way you will know whether you have to knit the hats again.


----------



## PaKnitter (Mar 7, 2011)

Welshwomancrafts said:


> It must be a terrible feeling to know that someone has them. I love the comments that the person who took them was in need. Dragonswing, I am so pleased for you that you no longer work in that store. There must be no worse job than one where you work with someone for whom you have lost all respect. I'll bet she feels guilty every time she looks at your lovely craftwork.


It's 'a person in need' when they steal someone else's property. I am sure it would be 'stealing' if it happened to you.


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

So sorry about your loss. It must be very frustrating.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I'm sorry! Check with the store again, maybe they got mixed up with someone else's purchase and that person will realize it when they get home and will call the store, or return them. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear your news. Perhaps they will turn up still.
Praying for the best.


----------



## LBush1144 (Jan 23, 2011)

I lost my debit card and had to cancel it. Now I must wait at least a week to get the new one. I keep feeling as if it should turn up somewhere. I am trying not to look for it.


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm sorry you lost the items you just knitted. Cheer up and just think how nice it will be when your friends receive your gift even if it had to be done twice.
Best to you. hope it goes quickly


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Sooo sorry!


----------



## gigi 722 (Oct 25, 2011)

Sorry sorry sorry.


----------



## Diane Wolfe (Jun 3, 2013)

I am sorry that happened to you. It happens in one way or another to all of us, certainly me over the years and all the support is for your feelings. The best advice is to go on and remake the lovely cloches and use the beautiful buttons. You can only control your response. Know that we all care about you and appreciate your kind works. Diane


----------



## Redhatchris (Apr 21, 2012)

kathycam said:


> I'm so sorry. I have left groceries in the cart in the parking lot before, not realizing until unpacking at home, that I am missing things. Never place big items underneath the basket! Another time, I left my envelope of money at the bank. (I did get that back). More than once, I left the gas cap behind at the gas station and had to buy more. Worst of all, I have had anything not attached to my body disappear at the casino, many times. These things happen and I'm sure it hurts more after all your work and care. Just know that your KP friends are here for you--it helps to have sympathetic ears that understand.


I am going to start following you around!!! What bank was that? :lol:


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

I know how you feel. I get distracted and loose things all the time. Check your car to make sure you didn't leave them in it.


----------



## grannyLo (Mar 9, 2012)

AJP said:


> Perhaps there is someone in need whom the Lord will lead the others to. Thankfully you still have the skills to make more for your dear friend. God bless and comfort you. I know how distressing this kind of thing can be. It has happened to me before. Just think, you will be twice blessed for your loving kindness.


Amen


----------



## TNS (Nov 27, 2012)

There are still a lot of honest and helpful souls around. Just gets spoiled if you encounter the other sort! Recently I traveled by air and had left my purse (wallet) behind at the airport. I think it must have been at the security gate. After my journey in the plane the driver of the airport bus asked for me by name and asked if I felt wealthy today! The staff had called through to let me know where my purse was, and arranged to send it on the next flight. The person on the next seat of the bus asked if I needed money to get home and offered me a £20 note. Luckily I had my car keys so no need. 
I hope it turns out that you have just mislaid the hats, and nobody has found them yet, rather than someone deliberately taking them. Either way, I do sympathise as I'm always 'losing things' too. This morning I even managed to lock myself out of my daughters house, hadn't taken a key with me and she was away overnight, but luckily returning this afternoon.


----------



## valpal (Apr 3, 2014)

Dear Knitting Friends,

I am heartened by the response to this loss of the hats, I feel sure they will turn up. What a wonderful gift to find so.o.o. many knitting friends who understand and share your angst. This web site is fantastic! I am constantly amazed at the generous and wonderful suggestion, support and kind remarks made from the members of this website! Keep knitting!!


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

PaKnitter said:


> It's 'a person in need' when they steal someone else's property. I am sure it would be 'stealing' if it happened to you.


Bingo!

When anyone takes something that is NOT their own property... it's stealing and that person, in need or not... is a thief.


----------



## bonbarnie (Jan 23, 2011)

71 years and am still amazed at the people who are inviting a great ride to hell for such a small item. GOD bless you and listen to a funny story on the stereo as you make new chemo bonnets. Bonbarnie


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

bonbarnie said:


> 71 years and am still amazed at the people who are inviting a great ride to hell for such a small item. GOD bless you and listen to a funny story on the stereo as you make new chemo bonnets. Bonbarnie


They don't think... they see it and take it. I feel sorry for people like that... but, they are still thieves.


----------



## camry05 (Apr 4, 2014)

So sad for you. Everything happens for a reason and we do not understand. I have faith in St. Anthony When I misplace something, I say this little prayer. Has worked for me.

Dear St. Anthony, please come around.
Something has been lost and can not be found.
If it's found and brought to me,
Oh, St. Anthony,how pleased I'll be.

And, do not forget to say thanks. 

Good luck. :-o :lol:

G from PA


----------



## grandmaof7 (Feb 6, 2011)

I'd have the store manager look at the security tape that's usually at registers in case of robbery. If she's honest she will see if it was a customer that took them or an employee.

Also, did you check your car?


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

Wait a day or two and call the store where you purchased the buttons again. Maybe the person who took them didn't realize it.


----------



## vikicooks (Nov 1, 2013)

Things happen so quickly without us even being aware! My daughter worked for two months, blinging out a pair of sneakers to wear at her wedding reception. The rhinestones cost $45 dollars and were placed one at a time on the shoes. They were so cute! She put them in a store bag, then apparently threw them out when cleaning up. They are gone. She cried for a few days, then her future husband gave her money for more stones and helped her make another pair. These are purple high- tops- very cute! We just get too busy and lose our attention.


----------



## Sally15 (Dec 24, 2013)

So so sorry :-(


----------



## Woodsywife (Mar 9, 2014)

So sorry. Any chance they fell on the floor of your car?


----------



## MartiG (Jan 21, 2012)

So sorry. I often wonder how someone enjoys what they have stolen.


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear that, but you aren't stupid. We all do things like that at one time or another.


----------



## .79315 (Dec 5, 2012)

I am so sorry that happened to you. There is also the possibility they got placed in the previous or next customers bag in error. Once you set it on the counter anything could happen. I have gotten home from grocery shopping only to find I had an item I did not put in my basket. But since it was on my checkout slip and I paid for it, I kept it and did not take it back to the store. However I bet the person who had selected that item was angry when they unpacked their bags. 
Perhaps the person who finds it will call and/or returned them to the store. I would make sure the store had my name and number in case it is found and I would check back in a few days.


----------



## joaniebeadgood (Mar 19, 2013)

I feel your pain! I have left my debit card, checkbook, keys, current project, groceries, you name it. I have been lucky to get most of it back. But sometimes not.


----------



## Gumblossom (Oct 18, 2012)

How sad! Hopefully they haven't been stolen. 

I left a set of car keys in a chemist shop. Less than 3 minutes later I returned to the chemist to get the keys off the counter. The assistant insisted they weren't there. I called for a spare key to be bought to where I was. When it arrived my team leader went into the chemist and asked about the keys and the assistant kept insisting they weren't there. Our phone number was left in case they found them or someone handed them in after realizing they had taken the wrong keys.

As we were using our spare key, we ordered another one which had to come from Perth and at a cost of $150 . On another day another staff member went into the chemist and inquired about the keys and got the usual rubbish from the assistant. 

About 17 days after the keys were left on the counter our staff member went into the chemist and asked. Well ! Well! Well! Low and behold, they struck another assistant and this one said Yes, they are here!!! Mind you the assistant we all had been asking about the keys, the one who served me, was standing only about a meter away never said a word.

:roll:


----------



## snughollow (Aug 4, 2012)

How sad, I hope the person that found them will find someone else that really needs them.


----------



## Finnsbride (Feb 8, 2011)

How sad--especially when the hats were made with love for such a good reason.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

I am so sorry for you. Here you are trying to do something good and some thief without a conscience comes along. Some people! :x :x :x


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

Maybe they were accidentily put in the next customers bag, they will take them to the store on their next trip or return them in a few days. Check back with the store after a couple of days.............maybe, we can hope.


----------



## debsu (Jul 26, 2011)

I am sorry, and it is enough to make you want to cry. You are very tenanted and will make more to match the buttons you now have. Maybe whoever took them has a use for them, just a shame the person did not ask you how to make, or if you would make one for them! Get the yarn out and begin on the first of the next three caps, you wonderful person!!!


----------



## Nilda muniz (Aug 14, 2011)

I am so sorry. Knitting takes me so long that i will be very upset if I lose one of my projects.


----------



## mopa2282 (May 12, 2011)

So sorry for you.


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

I was really blessed this week. My nephew and I went to Ft. Wayne to see about a replacement for my broken dishwasher. We also stopped at Payless and bought each of us a pair of shoes as they were having a "Buy One, Get One for Half Price" sale. We then stopped at a lovely little place called The Nut House, which has the most wonderful nuts and candies. Unfortunately, when we left, we left the bag with the shoes in it there/ We called back the next day first thing to ask about them, and the lady not only remembered us, but still had the shoes!! So,we were able to go back and get them, and also get some more delicious nuts and candy! Can't get much better than that! And then we got in some more shopping!


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

Did you check the car? Under every seat, between seats, trunk, front and back? I once thought I lost something and months later found it between the seats after I dropped something else there. Call the store back everyday in case they are returned.


----------



## geecee (Aug 7, 2011)

Pigglezig said:


> So I finished three cloches for a friend undergoing chemo for cancer, and popped into a story yesterday to get matching buttons. Found some beautiful buttons, but when I went to sew them onto the hats this morning... no hats!! I can only think I must have left them on the counter in the store while they were writing up my buttons... have called already, but no joy.
> Guess I'll have to start all over again :~(


Please consider going back to the store yourself and look around, it is possible that they are still there somewhere. I am guessing that the clerk on the phone would not have looked as thoroughly as you would and someone might have just moved them.
A few weeks ago a yarn shop an hour and a half from me was closing and I wanted to add to my needle collection. I just took my basket of circulars with me so I could see exactly what I needed to buy. And yes, I left the basket there! I figured there was about $600 worth of circulars in it. I didn't realize it until I got home and when I called - nothing! It was Saturday night before Memorial Day so they were closed until Tuesday morning. I was so upset with myself but early Tuesday I drove back over and was the first one in the shop when it opened and there was my basket of needles! I was one happy girl! So there may be a slim chance your hats are really still there too. I hope so and good luck no matter which way it ends up.


----------



## Joan L (Nov 5, 2012)

Can you call the store to see if they have them?


----------



## Pippen (Jan 30, 2013)

Clancy P said:


> EISH? Please translate this for me


 :lol: :lol: It's like when you're saying "ouch".... :thumbup: I hate that word....!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry this happened to you. I try and think that maybe the person who has them now had a need for the hats. If not, I'm certain they will be punished in the end.


----------



## MrsC (Jul 10, 2011)

Just pray someone got them that needed them.


----------



## knit4zen (Apr 12, 2012)

AJP said:


> Perhaps there is someone in need whom the Lord will lead the others to. Thankfully you still have the skills to make more for your dear friend. God bless and comfort you. I know how distressing this kind of thing can be. It has happened to me before. Just think, you will be twice blessed for your loving kindness.


When things like this happen I feel this way too. They must have needed it and you are a blessing. Helps kind of 
And you are not stupid in the least! Kind, loving, thoughtful, yes!


----------



## Still Clicking (May 24, 2014)

Have you checked your car? Many times I have put something down,and when I go to find it, it is usually not where I thought I had place it.


----------



## henderpag (Dec 15, 2013)




----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

dragonswing said:


> I can empathize with you. I once worked at Joanne Fabrics. I made some models to put on display---a double ringed dreamcather with a crystal and a Indian dress shield. They were hung high up over the materials you needed to make them. The manager said how much she really liked them. A few days later, they were gone. I asked about them and she told me someone must have stolen them. They "disappeared" during the time when she was the only one working in the store. And the way I had attached the display, no customer could have easily walked off with them. She took them!!


She told the truth---:"someone" stole them!


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

I agree with what AJP said. Maybe someone else really needed them. And you will be doubly blessed for making them again for your friend.


----------



## annie 69 (Mar 27, 2011)

Perhaps the store has security cameras which could be reviewed?


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

I'm so sorry. If I had a nickel for every time I cried over my own stupidity, I'd be spending more time in my LYS.


----------



## GoodyTwoShoes (Apr 4, 2013)

If the hats were stolen there is no justification for it. Period. That's why it's called a crime. I only feel sorry for the KPer against whom this CRIME was committed. She is the victim here and so is her friend.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2013)

mombr4 said:


> I would call them back today and ask them to look around the entire store in the areas where you were and just maybe they will find them.
> If not I hope who ever took them really needs them, how sad when someone takes something that doesn't belong to them. quote]
> 
> I agree that you should call them back and inquire, just in case they have showed/shown up. It's very possible, and if you didn't leave your name and number, they have no way of contacting you. Do it.
> :shock:


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

I rewrote an entire pattern to use a different yarn, then knit an entire sample garment. 

I still don't know where it went, but I lost it before I could take any photos. 

Surprisingly, the designer who paid for the yarn, and needed that sample, is still my friend (hi Kathee!)


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm sad to read your post. Sorry you have had to experience this.


----------



## Evie RM (Sep 19, 2012)

You must have been so disappointed. I hope they turn up. Did you check your car really well? Maybe they are behind or under a seat. Also, you might check with the store one more time. Maybe someone found them and the person you talked to didn't know it. Can't hurt to check one more time.


----------



## valmac (Nov 22, 2012)

I wish I lived closer - I have some hats knitted which I would gladly send to you, but you'd probably have reknitted the hats for your friend by the time they reached you. I feel your pain.


----------



## Johna (May 7, 2012)

Could you have left them in the car? I do that sometimes. Hope you find them.


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

Pigglezig said:


> I'm not sure there is a translation! It's an expression that is used to express sympathy, disgust, "long-sufferingness", surprise, shock, joy ... pretty much any emotion. This might help:
> http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=eish&defid=6331439


My Norweigan granny used it for the same things, but pronounced it 
"Eish-ta"! Always got the concept, but never the origin!


----------



## LolaBean (Apr 6, 2011)

Stop in at the store. My son-in-law lost his wallet at the WAWA. He called the next day to see if anyone. Had turned it I and was told it wasn't there. A few weeks later, he stopped in the store and the manager(who knew him when he was younger) spotted him and said, "hey! I think we have your wallet here."!
They did and my son-in-law just wishes he had stopped in earlier so that he didn't have to get a new license, etc.


----------



## tnbobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Oh my Lord, what a tragedy!  :thumbdown: When things like that happen, I often wonder if the store just didn't keep them. Had that happen to me with a ring.
So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Irish Kathleen (Feb 6, 2014)

I too am so sorry for your loss, especially considering all the love you put into these for your friend. I'm delighted, however, to see how much so many wonderful KPers care about you.


----------



## eveningstar (May 8, 2011)

Could they have possibly slipped under your car seat? You might not have left them in the store after all.


----------



## Yazzy (Jul 5, 2011)

Let's hope the person who took them really needed them.It is a backhanded compliment to you that they considered it worth the risk to steal them. Hugs to you.


----------



## seedstitch (Nov 29, 2011)

Oh Pigglezig, I'm hurting for you. Since I'm in a hypothyroid fog, I have lost many things in my life, it always hurts ... but times heals. Good they are small items. Like, not a big thing like an expensive coat or irreplaceable jewelry.


----------



## Pigglezig (Oct 25, 2013)

Well, it seems the hats are AWOL for good. I've turned the car and my bag inside out. Called the store and left my details on Monday, and went in first thing this morning to check in person. No dice. I'm still hoping they will turn up somewhere, however bizarre! 
I've made several more, but they are normal extra-length beanie-type hats in bulky yarn (pretty yarn, though). 

The three missing ones were all Mary Keenan's beautiful cloche patterns, done in fingering or sport yarn, and I'm not the world's fastest knitter, so it's really the amount of time and effort that went into them, and the fact that they were special that has me all beat up. Knitting anything in a fine yarn is a real labour of love for me!

Thanks everyone for your support and messages of encouragement - they have helped tremendously.


----------



## Moster (Jun 20, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

mombr4 said:


> What a shame that someone would take something that did belong to them.
> Maybe they weren't on the counter when they were writing up your buttons. Maybe you put them down where you were looking at the buttons (if in a different part of the store), maybe the bag they were in (if in a bag) fell on the floor.
> 
> I would call them back today and ask them to look around the entire store in the areas where you were and just maybe they will find them.
> ...


----------



## bent needles (Jan 22, 2012)

Did you look in the car? That's were I usually find things. Never hurts to check.


----------



## kernan (Oct 12, 2012)

Reyna, you're right: God doesn't put bad stuff on us. He does work all things together for good to those who love Him. I'm hoping guilt will bring about the return of your pretty handiwork. Would the store let you post a note, indicating the intended purpose for your hats?


----------



## Jpacquin (Mar 13, 2013)

Think back and retrace your steps. Maybe you didn't leave them at the store. 
Check all bags and parcels that you had with you. What mode of transportation did you use? Check with that. 
I hope that you find them.


----------



## LadyElle (Oct 4, 2012)

They must have been beautiful and someone out there is enjoying your crafts albeit, hopefully, somewhat guiltily. Sorry they have gone astray however, you get to think of the intendee of the replacement hats even more as you imbue more love and caring as you knit. Wonderful thought, love knows no limits and neither does a knitter's desire to create. Perfect match.

Knit on


----------



## RedQueen (Nov 25, 2012)

Can you go back into the store? Look around where you were looking at the buttons? Sometimes in person is better than calling.


----------



## Jaymacphe (Jan 24, 2013)

superjan said:


> Oh my dear I am so sorry.....
> 
> We have all done things like this when we get a little distracted or have company at the checkout, or tired.
> 
> ...


 :thumbdown: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## gordon000 (Jul 17, 2011)

I totally believe in CARMA! Sorry for the loss.


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Pigglezig said:


> So I finished three cloches for a friend undergoing chemo for cancer, and popped into a story yesterday to get matching buttons. Found some beautiful buttons, but when I went to sew them onto the hats this morning... no hats!! I can only think I must have left them on the counter in the store while they were writing up my buttons... have called already, but no joy.
> Guess I'll have to start all over again :~(


Oh dear that is so sad - yes I am sure the hats would have been taken - cold out there! So sorry that you have to start again. You must be a wonderful friend!


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Poor Dear. I feel for you.


----------



## mojocallie (Sep 17, 2012)

I do worse things - and more often! I'm so sorry, but you've started a conversation about how absentminded we all can be. We make the funniest mistakes, don't we? First time pumping my own gas, left billfold on top of car. When I realized it was gone, I retraced my steps with no luck. Person who found it, took it to security, who took her name and called me. Wouldn't take reward, so I gave a check to her church. I'll never forget her - hope something similar happens for you. I'll just bet there's a blessing somewhere in all of this for you. Let us know!


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

I would try asking again at the store. Did you talk to the same person who was there when you bought the buttons? I will say a prayer to St. Anthony for you. He is the patron saint of lost articles. He has always come through for me! As others have replied, I also hope whoever found them needs them more.

Once I forgot a bag of expensive beads at a restaurant, and the person I talked to couldn't find it. I called again the next day and he asked the other cashier and sure enough, she had found the bag and put it in a drawer for safekeeping (St. Anthony heard my prayer).


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

I would try asking again at the store. Did you talk to the same person who was there when you bought the buttons? I will say a prayer to St. Anthony for you. He is the patron saint of lost articles. He has always come through for me! As others have replied, I also hope whoever found them needs them more.

Once I forgot a bag of expensive beads at a restaurant, and the person I talked to couldn't find it. I called again the next day and he asked the other cashier and sure enough, she had found the bag and put it in a drawer for safekeeping (St. Anthony heard my prayer).


----------



## RubyEddy (Jul 12, 2014)

I hope you will post photos of the hats when you finish them. I make chemo caps too, and love getting fresh ideas. Good luck!


----------

